# out of state hunters



## gelejoje

i have noticed that a lot of out of state hunters that come to Ga. will get a lease and then only allow other hunters from their state in their club or if they do allow Ga. hunters they reguire them to live at least an hours drive or farther from the club. i would like some feedback on how you feel about this.


----------



## GAGE

I do not see a problem, their money and their rules.


----------



## bassboy1

gelejoje said:


> i have noticed that a lot of out of state hunters that come to Ga. will get a lease and then only allow other hunters from their state in their club or if they do allow Ga. hunters they reguire them to live at least an hours drive or farther from the club. i would like some feedback on how you feel about this.



Their lease, their rules.  If you don't like their rules, get your own lease.


----------



## harryrichdawg

They don't want locals hunting every day after work and putting too much pressure on the property.  If I had a lease, I'd be the same way.


----------



## kmckinnie

Cool, never heard of that!


----------



## georgia_home

This horse died of blunt force trauma many years ago. Right?


----------



## rhbama3

georgia_home said:


> This horse died of blunt force trauma many years ago. Right?



True, but as new members come along, they haven't seen the previous threads.
I had moments of irritation too, when the "no locals" lease ad's started. However, i do understand the logic( as HRD mentioned above). People spend hundreds or thousands  of dollars on a georgia lease, then the gas, food, and lodging to get there and back. There is an undeniable advantage to someone who lives close by and they can hunt pretty much all they want for the same lease money without the extra expense.

Just remember that this is the on-topic forum so make sure your answers stay on topic, guys.


----------



## JohnnyWalker

One club I was in did not allow anyone who lives within 1 hour for same reason as above.


----------



## Sterlo58

It's their lease. They can run it as they please.


----------



## cowhornedspike

I know of a property that has a different price for local and non-local members.  Guys over an hour away pay significantly less than those closer than that. I'm not sure of the exact numbers but I think it is about half.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

i do understand the logic for doing this however this just feeds more into the greed of hunting.. i had my lease and didnt have no such rule.. sometimes you see alot of post here complaining about theft and poaching.. this is where the local hunters would be great to keep an eye on the place while no one is around. of  course the right local people..


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I have no problem with those kinds of rules. We have had a couple of locals in our club. They put more pressure on the place than 7 or 8 weekend hunters.

If the locals want to hunt everyday they should pay 5X the cost.


----------



## hobbs27

Jeff Phillips said:


> I have no problem with those kinds of rules. We have had a couple of locals in our club. They put more pressure on the place than 7 or 8 weekend hunters.
> 
> If the locals want to hunt everyday they should pay 5X the cost.



I guess that should go for retired hunters that can setup camp all deer season?
Every club ive been in has had one or more folks that seems to take up residence which is fine with me.Designated hunting areas solves this and you have someone keeping an eye out.
 Why would locals pay more to hunt property through the week when there's no one there to keep them hunting it for free?I agree with others, it's their lease and their rules.


----------



## gelejoje

i think clubs that do this and people that think it is okay have issues  with their morals and ethics.  it is wrong, plain and simple.


----------



## Jody Hawk

bassboy1 said:


> Their lease, their rules.



^^^^^^^^^This.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

easy way to solve this state of ga should jack up out of state license like illinois and have similar rules. or have a draw system and limit the amount of tags issues each year and to certain areas with stiff fees.. our state our rules right ??


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Gadestroyer74 said:


> easy way to solve this state of ga should jack up out of state license like illinois and have similar rules. or have a draw system and limit the amount of tags issues each year and to certain areas with stiff fees.. our state our rules right ??



Georgia is #1 in non-resident license sales and has a declining herd. Yes, we should at least double the fees and have draws for out of staters.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

hobbs27 said:


> Why would locals pay more to hunt property through the week when there's no one there to keep them hunting it for free?I agree with others, it's their lease and their rules.



So you are saying let em in or they will poach the property?


----------



## turtlebug

gelejoje said:


> i think clubs that do this and people that think it is okay have issues  with their morals and ethics.  it is wrong, plain and simple.




Well, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say I don't like it either. Not one bit...

BUT

Like has been said, it's their lease, they can do what they want. However, I have seen that rule "stated" on a thread for an available lease here, then two folks no more tha 30 minutes away end up getting in the lease anyway.  

I'm thankful to have a lease with the folks we do. There are only four of us on a regular basis, the other members keep their spots but rarely hunt. The amount of deer hunting I did this year barely justified our lease fees, but we would never give this place up. As a matter of fact, I can't think of another group of folks I'd rather hunt with. 

I guess if I wanted a lease in Florida, knowing I wouldn't be able to hunt as much as someone who lived across the street from the lease, I'd probably feel the same way. The folks we lease with are awesome. We all work weekdays so we're all there together on the weekends. Sometimes, a few of us take time off to go hunt during the week and no one minds. My new job affords me to work only three days per week so I can be there more this coming season. Everyone is fine with it. Then again, they know I'm not a meat hunter and it's just been a personal thing between me and one trophy buck going on three years now.  


As long as the Florida hunters are willing to pay the price to obtain the lease, they're gonna set the rules.


----------



## Napi

Around here, out of state and some just out of area come for the hunting and find cheap land they end up buying. I've never been a club type guy.


----------



## biggdogg

try this scenario for a better understanding. go to Illinois, spend thousands to get a prime lease, then let 3 or 4 guys from the county the land is in join up. you got the lease because the hunting is better than what you have at home, but it's 8-14 hours away. you'll only hunt it 2,3 maybe 4 times a year while your local club members are hunting it 4-5 days a week, maybe more. 

It's kinda funny, but kinda sad, that hunters on here want to go all over the country hunting deer in other states, but don't want guys from Florida coming here. 

they paid their money to get their lease so they can run it as they see fit, just like any good ol boy from Georgia would if given the opportunity. only difference is, Georgia boy leases Georgia land, he don't have to allow a Florida boy in the club. but if a Florida boy leases Georgia land, he HAS to allow a Georgia boy in the club? kinda hypocritical if you ask me.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

biggdogg said:


> try this scenario for a better understanding. go to Illinois, spend thousands to get a prime lease, then let 3 or 4 guys from the county the land is in join up. you got the lease because the hunting is better than what you have at home, but it's 8-14 hours away. you'll only hunt it 2,3 maybe 4 times a year while your local club members are hunting it 4-5 days a week, maybe more.
> 
> It's kinda funny, but kinda sad, that hunters on here want to go all over the country hunting deer in other states, but don't want guys from Florida coming here.
> 
> they paid their money to get their lease so they can run it as they see fit, just like any good ol boy from Georgia would if given the opportunity. only difference is, Georgia boy leases Georgia land, he don't have to allow a Florida boy in the club. but if a Florida boy leases Georgia land, he HAS to allow a Georgia boy in the club? kinda hypocritical if you ask me.


lets make it a draw system with higher land fees for out of state hunters and triple the license also and you get one buck


----------



## buckfiddy

GAGE said:


> I do not see a problem, their money and their rules.



x2.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Gadestroyer74 said:


> lets make it a draw system with higher land fees for out of state hunters and triple the license also and you get one buck



This^^^^^


----------



## JustUs4All

gelejoje said:


> i have noticed that a lot of out of state  hunters that come to Ga. will get a lease and then only allow other  hunters from their state in their club or if they do allow Ga. hunters  they reguire them to live at least an hours drive or farther from the  club. i would like some feedback on how you feel about this.





gelejoje said:


> i think clubs that do this and people that think it is okay have issues  with their morals and ethics.  it is wrong, plain and simple.



I feel that it is the right of the lessee, subject to control by the lessor if he desires, to have any reqirement for membership that he choose, plain and simple.  I think that people who believe the second quote above to be misguided and to have issues with logic, freedom, and property rights.


----------



## bigfeet

biggdogg said:


> try this scenario for a better understanding. go to Illinois, spend thousands to get a prime lease, then let 3 or 4 guys from the county the land is in join up. you got the lease because the hunting is better than what you have at home, but it's 8-14 hours away. you'll only hunt it 2,3 maybe 4 times a year while your local club members are hunting it 4-5 days a week, maybe more.
> 
> It's kinda funny, but kinda sad, that hunters on here want to go all over the country hunting deer in other states, but don't want guys from Florida coming here.
> 
> they paid their money to get their lease so they can run it as they see fit, just like any good ol boy from Georgia would if given the opportunity. only difference is, Georgia boy leases Georgia land, he don't have to allow a Florida boy in the club. but if a Florida boy leases Georgia land, he HAS to allow a Georgia boy in the club? kinda hypocritical if you ask me.


Perhaps if the shoe were on the other foot...what if you lived in Illinois and were just an average Joe hunter,because of supply and demand,out off state hunters had caused the land leases to skyrocket thus forcing the average local out of the market.Nothing wrong with supply and demand.I'm all for it,but can understand why the local Joe is disgruntled.Just a though


----------



## nimrod

biggdogg said:


> try this scenario for a better understanding. go to Illinois, spend thousands to get a prime lease, then let 3 or 4 guys from the county the land is in join up. you got the lease because the hunting is better than what you have at home, but it's 8-14 hours away. you'll only hunt it 2,3 maybe 4 times a year while your local club members are hunting it 4-5 days a week, maybe more.



Try this scenario. A group comes up from Miami, declares I've got two weeks vacation going to hunt every day. They get up and hunt til 9. They haven't seen a deer and they are freezing in these brutally cold Georgia winters, their from Miami after all. They all ride back to camp on their 4 wheelers. They go back eat a sandwich talk about why they didn't see a deer. Make a gameplan and decide to go scout (didn't scout in the summer because dangit gas is $4 a gallon, it's long drive up). By 10:30 they are making laps around the club. After they lap the whole club twice they go back and decide they need to move their stands around. They move some stands go back take a nap and then get up and go hunt that evening. Repeat this scenario every day for two weeks. Now who put the most pressure on the deer? Personally I feel if you paid the money you have every right to hunt the land as everyone else. For as much or as little as you want.


----------



## gelejoje

to the moderator.....there is nothing logical about being banned from hunting a club just because you are from GA. and or local. and that is the same for the freedom part you said. should i be discriminated against because i am local or from GA.? the land owner gave the lessee the right to have a club to hunt on. that is all the rights he has.


----------



## hobbs27

Jeff Phillips said:


> So you are saying let em in or they will poach the property?



No, Im saying their share of the dues shouldnt be any different...but if all the land around them was leased up and no one would let them in because they were local....and they knew everyone was gone during the week...temptation could set in.


----------



## Sterlo58

gelejoje said:


> to the moderator.....there is nothing logical about being banned from hunting a club just because you are from GA. and or local. and that is the same for the freedom part you said. should i be discriminated against because i am local or from GA.? the land owner gave the lessee the right to have a club to hunt on. that is all the rights he has.



A hunting club is not a democracy. It is a private club that has rules set by the club president. If you want to hunt land that is controlled by the government hunt public land. The rules can be whatever the club wants them to be as long as they are within the state hunting laws. Pretty simple


----------



## biggdogg

bigfeet said:


> Perhaps if the shoe were on the other foot...what if you lived in Illinois and were just an average Joe hunter,because of supply and demand,out off state hunters had caused the land leases to skyrocket thus forcing the average local out of the market.Nothing wrong with supply and demand.I'm all for it,but can understand why the local Joe is disgruntled.Just a though



You misunderstood me. I DID put the shoe on the other foot. Georgia boys don't think nothing about going to Illinois, leasing land out from under a local guy and driving up the lease prices. They just don't want the Florida guys to do it to them

Personally, I don't care. If a Florida boy pays his hard earned money to get a lease in Georgia and chooses not to let a local in his club, that is his priority. If I'm paying for the lease, my name is on the agreement, I'm choosing who I let join and who I don't. At the same time, if a club chooses not to allow a Georgia boy in their club, so be it, I'll look somewhere else.


----------



## sac1972

It really doesn't really matter where you live or what you do. A person is going to only hunt so much from one year to the next. People have families, jobs, and other engagements always going on in there lives. A club shouldn't be about just the hunting it should be about the people. That what makes a club a great place or the worst place to be. Our club has the same people that do the most hunting and about half of those are local. Most of our locals visit the property all year long but like many other things in life it is right in front of them all the time they just don't use it. It's like loading on every weekend and going to the lake then deciding to move to the lake it's great at first then within a year or two you won't get on the lake at all. I will leave you with this " If a club doesn't want you in it you do not want to be in that club and clubs are a dime a dozen"


----------



## saltwatercowboy

Gadestroyer74 said:


> lets make it a draw system with higher land fees for out of state hunters and triple the license also and you get one buck



I think FLA should do the same with fishing licenses.Or how bout a tax on every boat that enters the state not registered down here.You guys crack me up.Yall have a sticky in the saltwater fishing forum for gulf tide selections for goodness sake!When you guys come down here are you fishing with other people from GA on the boat?


----------



## GAGE

saltwatercowboy said:


> I think FLA should do the same with fishing licenses.Or how bout a tax on every boat that enters the state not registered down here.You guys crack me up.Yall have a sticky in the saltwater fishing forum for gulf tide selections for goodness sake!When you guys come down here are you fishing with other people from GA on the boat?



I knew this was coming, and although I live and hunt in GA, I love to fish in FL, and say no thank you! You all keep killing our deer, and we will keep catching your fish.


----------



## saltwatercowboy

GAGE said:


> I knew this was coming, and although I live and hunt in GA, I love to fish in FL, and say no thank you! You all keep killing our deer, and we will keep catching your fish.



Right on.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

On ocean and a state land are no where near the same comparison that's an international body of water not state land .. I could careless about going to Florida for anything including PCB or any of the oceans or Disney world...


----------



## Unicoidawg

saltwatercowboy said:


> I think FLA should do the same with fishing licenses.Or how bout a tax on every boat that enters the state not registered down here.You guys crack me up.Yall have a sticky in the saltwater fishing forum for gulf tide selections for goodness sake!When you guys come down here are you fishing with other people from GA on the boat?



Triple the fees..... It would suit me just fine.


----------



## huntfish

Gadestroyer74 said:


> lets make it a draw system with higher land fees for out of state hunters and triple the license also and you get one buck



If you go for a draw, then it will have to be for all.    Imagine not being able to hunt in your own state.   Happens all the time for folks out west who are forced to hunt adjacent states as a non-resident.


----------



## saltwatercowboy

Gadestroyer74 said:


> On ocean and a state land are no where near the same comparison that's an international body of water not state land .. I could careless about going to Florida for anything including PCB or any of the oceans or Disney world...



Just FYI unless the guys fishing in the GOM can levitate over the first 9 miles of it they are still in FLA.Unless they are willing to go beyond 3 miles in the Atlantic they are still in FLA.Of course all of the rivers and lakes yep you guessed it are still in FLA.As a matter of fact the guys that do fish down here im sure fish mostly artificial reefs at first provided by the state of FLA.So you are right it is not the same were getting ripped off.I wish the sate of GA would go put in my spring plots.


----------



## saltwatercowboy

Unicoidawg said:


> Triple the fees..... It would suit me just fine.



Me too....I would just go to Kentucky like all the Georgia boys then.But no one has answered my question yet.Unless you are taking a charter do you fish with mostly GA boys when you fish out of state?Or when yall come down to get a shot at a fine Osceola?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

We can goto Alabama Mississippi Texas South Carolina North Carolina see my point doesn't have to be Florida.. I'm all for tripled fees and a draw system here for outta state hunters and I like the fact out of state get one buck.. A lot of northern and mid western states are that way if you Wana hunt ga then you can pay like the other states up north then we could afford more dnr enforcement and pay


----------



## Unicoidawg

saltwatercowboy said:


> Me too....I would just go to Kentucky like all the Georgia boys then.But no one has answered my question yet.Unless you are taking a charter do you fish with mostly GA boys when you fish out of state?



I have not fished down there in almost 10yrs and when I did fish I did so with my best friend who lived down there at the time. Now he lives in Missouri and I'll pay the fee for a spring turkey license out there in a little over a month too.


----------



## JustUs4All

This thread has been moved from the On Topic forum since it is a discussion topic with no real correct answer to the question.


----------



## saltwatercowboy

Gadestroyer74 said:


> We can goto Alabama Mississippi Texas South Carolina North Carolina see my point doesn't have to be Florida.. I'm all for tripled fees and a draw system here for outta state hunters and I like the fact out of state get one buck.. A lot of northern and mid western states are that way if you Wana hunt ga then you can pay like the other states up north then we could afford more dnr enforcement and pay



Yes absolutely you can.Go.But GA is not the midwest just a reminder..Hope you understand international waters.When you go catch em up.


----------



## kmckinnie

JustUs4All said:


> This thread has been moved from the On Topic forum since it is a discussion topic with no real correct answer to the question.



Thxs, I was beginning to wonder about some in here On Topic.


----------



## saltwatercowboy

Unicoidawg said:


> I have not fished down there in almost 10yrs and when I did fish I did so with my best friend who lived down there at the time. Now he lives in Missouri and I'll pay the fee for a spring turkey license out there in a little over a month too.


Hope you get a good one..


----------



## cowhornedspike

Gadestroyer74 said:


> We can goto Alabama Mississippi Texas South Carolina North Carolina see my point doesn't have to be Florida.. I'm all for tripled fees and a draw system here for outta state hunters and I like the fact out of state get one buck.. A lot of northern and mid western states are that way if you Wana hunt ga then you can pay like the other states up north then we could afford more dnr enforcement and pay



This works for most everything except killing an Osceola turkey. Ain't but one state you can do that in.

But...I'd still support the tripple fees and draw system.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

i would also even when i go north i know what to exspect


----------



## diamondback

Do I like it? no. But I understand the reasoning.Their lease their rules.

What do you think about the guy in Ga that leases the land,advertises in south fl just to get hunters that will be up a couple times a year so he has it to himself most of the times.The he will also charge the other members enough to cover the cost of his membeship too.Complain about every deer that the others shoot is too small,then when no one is around kill whatever and how many he wants.

Ive seen both sides and gave up being in most clubs years ago.I have a couple small leases that I pay for and hunt public land some and dont have nearly the headaches on public land I did in clubs.


----------



## bfriendly

Let Freedom Ring




and the poaching begin



j/k of course but I agree with the Let them do what they want rule


----------



## Jeep

I live less than two miles from my lease and yes I hunt more than the other members,however I patrol the land on weekends to keep the atv riders run off and I do a lot of work on the lease by myself.As to local's paying more I think we should pay less cause we're the one's who get called to come help somebody out or take care of a problems.I'm just glad we got rid of the Atlanta boy's and no way will we let any of the florida boy's on club.


----------



## XIronheadX




----------



## The mtn man

Gadestroyer74 said:


> We can goto Alabama Mississippi Texas South Carolina North Carolina see my point doesn't have to be Florida.. I'm all for tripled fees and a draw system here for outta state hunters and I like the fact out of state get one buck.. A lot of northern and mid western states are that way if you Wana hunt ga then you can pay like the other states up north then we could afford more dnr enforcement and pay



maybe nc should go up on non residents, I already pay approx. $400 for non res ga license, and purchased ga license since I was 16.Over 20 years. also  have to pay $100 anually for my kids to hunt in ga, I have 3, thats approx.$700 per year, I don't know any other state that charges kids, I wouldn't spend the money, but we just don't have many deer, too much public land here, private clubs with club rules, thats why ga has the deer population it does.


----------



## rdhood

> think clubs that do this and people that think it is okay have issues with their morals and ethics. it is wrong, plain and simple.



Puuulleeeeeze.   There is no moral or ethical issue here.  What an overreaction. No land owner ,  lease owner or club owes you anything just because you are a resident of the state. No one has been wronged in any way. 

The two issues here are 1) they paid the lease, the make the rules as long as it is in accordance with 2) what the state allows.   So if you want to complain, it is the STATE OF GEORGIA that you need to complain.  I think you will find plenty of company... some here have already suggested possible changes.  

But don't confuse what is right/wrong (morals) with your personal feelings.


----------



## grouper throat

Do what? immoral and unethical.. lol

We only like taking non-locals if we have to (a few dozen doggers drive from Ga to dog hunt here also). Non-locals come in and want to run the place like they own it when it's only ran by us locals. No one cares about the pressure. 

BTW I don't hunt in Ga so I'm not part of your problem.. I just like GON lol


----------



## Troy

Some of you folks crack me up with the triple the fees/draw system argument. Its like you know each of us florida hunter's and we are all rich, greedy and unethical . I work my butt off just like you guys to pay my lease. Triple fees and I'll go back to florida public land. Then see what happens to the small town businesses (processors, stores, gas stations etc) that make their living from Oct-April and just break even the rest of the year. 

Triple the fees and you may have your choice of leases for awhile, doesn't make sense when half your buddies go broke and the Ga. economy goes further into the crapper..

Careful what you ask for..


----------



## Gadestroyer74

cklem said:


> maybe nc should go up on non residents, I already pay approx. $400 for non res ga license, and purchased ga license since I was 16.Over 20 years. also  have to pay $100 anually for my kids to hunt in ga, I have 3, thats approx.$700 per year, I don't know any other state that charges kids, I wouldn't spend the money, but we just don't have many deer, too much public land here, private clubs with club rules, thats why ga has the deer population it does.



I think every state should be high and limit out of state hunters on deer and limit buck harvest for out of state hunters etc.. I also think if you are running a hunting show or professional to make money for hunting you should be charged more even more for license and hunting lease fees ....


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Troy said:


> Some of you folks crack me up with the triple the fees/draw system argument. Its like you know each of us florida hunter's and we are all rich, greedy and unethical . I work my butt off just like you guys to pay my lease. Triple fees and I'll go back to florida public land. Then see what happens to the small town businesses (processors, stores, gas stations etc) that make their living from Oct-April and just break even the rest of the year.
> 
> Triple the fees and you may have your choice of leases for awhile, doesn't make sense when half your buddies go broke and the Ga. economy goes further into the crapper..
> 
> Careful what you ask for..


Want ever happen to many other people who are willing to pay what you won't..


----------



## The mtn man

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I think every state should be high and limit out of state hunters on deer and limit buck harvest for out of state hunters etc.. I also think if you are running a hunting show or professional to make money for hunting you should be charged more even more for license and hunting lease fees ....


 I agree, every state will have a more expensive fee for non resident hunters,The problem with Ga goin up much more is this, I could take a trip to Canada, where the quality of deer might be worth the expense, Ga has a long way to go, before a ga hunting season would be worth that kind of money.I like huntin Ga, but would have to pass on those kind of fees, I could take it or leave it.So could most other non residents,With that said, Ga has a good thing goin now, someone should consider getting the doe harvest slowed down a little, If something is not done soon, you guys won't have to worry about it.I don't think the state will want to price non res hunters to another state.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Ga probly won't do it due to revenue and the added hunters shooting deer lowering the herd for the insurance companies its all about the money..


----------



## Jeep

Troy said:


> Some of you folks crack me up with the triple the fees/draw system argument. Its like you know each of us florida hunter's and we are all rich, greedy and unethical . I work my butt off just like you guys to pay my lease. Triple fees and I'll go back to florida public land. Then see what happens to the small town businesses (processors, stores, gas stations etc) that make their living from Oct-April and just break even the rest of the year.
> 
> Triple the fees and you may have your choice of leases for awhile, doesn't make sense when half your buddies go broke and the Ga. economy goes further into the crapper..
> 
> Careful what you ask for..



Let's do it and see what the out come would be I know the stewart co. deer would like it,they would get to see their first brithday again.


----------



## pottydoc

Gadestroyer74 said:


> easy way to solve this state of ga should jack up out of state license like illinois and have similar rules. or have a draw system and limit the amount of tags issues each year and to certain areas with stiff fees.. our state our rules right ??



And Florida should jack up out of state fishing licenses to exactly twice the price of Ga non resident hunting licenses. But only for Ga residents. Our State, our rules, right? 

I've never seen such hatred for a group of fellow hunters as I see on here on a regular basis.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Heck yeah make Florida fisherman pay an international waterway usage fee along with international harvest license for big game fish.. Hahahaha


----------



## pottydoc

A bunch of us already pay a license fee for fishing in Federal waters know it all. It's called a HMS permit. Since you don't fish in Florida, obviously you don't care if the fees go up or not. However, a pile of folks on this board do fish here. I suppose you could care less if your fellow Ga residents had to pay $400.00 or so a year to fish here. Plus another $400.00 each for their wives, kids 16 and over, and $100.00 each for each kid under 16.  It doesn't affect you, so tough luck for your buddies, huh? I'd bet a bunch of them feel different. Plus, what does international waters have to do with state land? Probably 90% of the Ga guys fishing here are fishing state waters.


----------



## Robert Harmon

Cant we all just get along???????????????????


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Noooooo ! It would be boring then..'know it all hmm now that's a thought,, not its no different than this so called ammo cries panic buying price gouging crap..when the demand is higher than the supply ( deer ) prices need to go up and quality will come back .. Jack em up boys !


----------



## Unicoidawg

pottydoc said:


> And Florida should jack up out of state fishing licenses to exactly twice the price of Ga non resident hunting licenses. But only for Ga residents. Our State, our rules, right?
> 
> I've never seen such hatred for a group of fellow hunters as I see on here on a regular basis.




Pull up both Georgia and Florida's dnr websites and do a side by side comparison of what you get for what you pay and see which state is the better deal. Here's a little hint....... It's not gonna help your argument.


----------



## pottydoc

Let's see, $40.00 for a year long non resident fishing license in Florida, almost $400.00 for a non resident hunting/big game permit in Ga. More if you want to bow hunt and/or muzzle loader hunt. Even more if you want to hunt public land. Yup, sounds like a much better deal to me. And if you believe that, I got 1000 acres in Harris County that I'll lease to you for $500.00 a year. Send me your e mail address, and I'll let you know where to send your check.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

pottydoc said:


> I got 1000 acres in Harris County that I'll lease to you for $500.00 a year. Send me your e mail address, and I'll let you know where to send your check.


 i bet that's one of them Florida only leases too  .. I'm all for raising the prices on outta state license. I even like the fact of limiting how many license are available too aswell as 1 buck for firearms and one buck for archery and of course that's an extra license fee too..  ..THe only way to give our men a raise and add more officers to enforce the laws that are in place to catch the crooks and such is to have more presence the way to do that is increase revenue such as what I mentioned along with budget from the state... I don't have anything against any out of state people.. This is my home state where I am born and raised from protecting the heritage and things that live within it I am all for...


----------



## Unicoidawg

pottydoc said:


> Let's see, $40.00 for a year long non resident fishing license in Florida, almost $400.00 for a non resident hunting/big game permit in Ga. More if you want to bow hunt and/or muzzle loader hunt. Even more if you want to hunt public land. Yup, sounds like a much better deal to me. And if you believe that, I got 1000 acres in Harris County that I'll lease to you for $500.00 a year. Send me your e mail address, and I'll let you know where to send your check.



We've argued this before...... like I said back then compare apples to apples and GA is the better deal.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=325721&highlight=unicoidawg


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I had forgotten about that. I see my opinion hasn't chaned lol


----------



## pottydoc

Unicoidawg said:


> We've argued this before...... like I said back then compare apples to apples and GA is the better deal.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=325721&highlight=unicoidawg



How in the world can you say that paying 7-7 1/2 times more for a license to hunt in Ga is a better deal than paying 40.00 to fish in Florida? Florida has world class fishing, there's nothing in Ga that compares. While Ga has better deer hunting than Fl, it's not any better than Alabama or Mississippi, and doesn't come close to Texas, Illinios, Montana, Kentucky, and a pile of other places. Does anyone travel to Ga from out of state to fish? What, maybe 20 people a year? Your inshore fishing isn't anywhere close to what Florida has, and the offshore stuff isn't even in the same world. Yeah, you guys got good deer hunting, but trying to say that paying $300.00-400.00 for a non resident license compared to a $40.00 license is a better deal is just wrong. The fact that Ga adds in a fresh water fishing license is meaningless to 90% of the people who buy it. I don't know anyone who goes from Fl to Ga to bass fish. I'm sure there are a few, but the number is insignificant.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

pottydoc said:


> How in the world can you say that paying 7-7 1/2 times more for a license to hunt in Ga is a better deal than paying 40.00 to fish in Florida? Florida has world class fishing, there's nothing in Ga that compares. While Ga has better deer hunting than Fl, it's not any better than Alabama or Mississippi, and doesn't come close to Texas, Illinios, Montana, Kentucky, and a pile of other places. Does anyone travel to Ga from out of state to fish? What, maybe 20 people a year? Your inshore fishing isn't anywhere close to what Florida has, and the offshore stuff isn't even in the same world. Yeah, you guys got good deer hunting, but trying to say that paying $300.00-400.00 for a non resident license compared to a $40.00 license is a better deal is just wrong. The fact that Ga adds in a fresh water fishing license is meaningless to 90% of the people who buy it. I don't know anyone who goes from Fl to Ga to bass fish. I'm sure there are a few, but the number is insignificant.



You are completely missing the point.

Georgia sells more non-resident hunting licenses than any other state and has reduced the deer herd by close to 40%. We have a resource in decline, yet we continue to offer unlimited low cost opportunities to non-residents.

If the fishing in Florida suffers this kind of decline ya'll would be complaining about the non-residents too. Last I heard your resource is fine.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

i am beginging to think the fella simply thinks there are as many deer as fish.... and he simply isnt gonna comprehend that changes need to be made like other states have done.. i have no problem paying more money to go out of state as a non resident and hunt. also fellar most all your bass fishers that you are claiming that come to florida to fish dont keep them.. as far as the ocean goes that is a non comparsion there...


----------



## Unicoidawg

pottydoc said:


> How in the world can you say that paying 7-7 1/2 times more for a license to hunt in Ga is a better deal than paying 40.00 to fish in Florida? Florida has world class fishing, there's nothing in Ga that compares. While Ga has better deer hunting than Fl, it's not any better than Alabama or Mississippi, and doesn't come close to Texas, Illinios, Montana, Kentucky, and a pile of other places. Does anyone travel to Ga from out of state to fish? What, maybe 20 people a year? Your inshore fishing isn't anywhere close to what Florida has, and the offshore stuff isn't even in the same world. Yeah, you guys got good deer hunting, but trying to say that paying $300.00-400.00 for a non resident license compared to a $40.00 license is a better deal is just wrong. The fact that Ga adds in a fresh water fishing license is meaningless to 90% of the people who buy it. I don't know anyone who goes from Fl to Ga to bass fish. I'm sure there are a few, but the number is insignificant.



You are only seeing what you want to see........ when you compare everything side by side, which you completely refuse to do GA is the better deal.


----------



## walukabuck

Ya'll are making me think Obama is in on this thread. (They have plenty of money lets generate some revenue and make them feel the pain a little.It's only fair. ) We are on the same team here. We got much bigger enemies in DC that we should be fighting instead of each other.


----------



## MadMallard

Gadestroyer74 I have a problem when you want to lump all non resident hunters together. I have hunted in GA for over 28 years and have owned my farm in  GA for 25 of those years. I pay property taxes, buy seed , fertilizer, fruit trees , gas and fuel in GA , so I do not think of myself as what you are speaking of. I have never hunted in south Ga and never will I am happy where I am at.  I understand all the lease problems that is why we bought our own place. I also think it is terrible to charge kids under 16 $100 to hunt, I pay it and go on but if I am wrong in my opinion , I am sorry.


----------



## pottydoc

Unicoidawg said:


> You are only seeing what you want to see........ when you compare everything side by side, which you completely refuse to do GA is the better deal.



Compare what? Decent hunting against world class fishing? You don't really believe that Ga is a popular hunting destination with anyone other than us Fl guys and a few more. And that only because you're close to us. Ga has some nice deer, but it's not known to be a trophy deer state. Florida is known internationaly for our fishing. You got any hunting area that compares to the fishing in the Keys? Or the sailfishing of SE Florida? Or the swording in the same area? Or the dolphin, wahoo, kings, cobias, grouper, snapper, trout, reds, the list goes on and on. Heck, Florida even has waaay more big bass than Ga. Not that I give a rip aboutthat. Post up any kind of hunting in Ga that compares to the fishing here in Florida. And then try to convince anyone that a $300.00 plus license is a better value than a $40.00 one that gives you the right to fish any of the inshore/offshore waters in a place known internationally for that fishing. And on top of it, you Ga boys are welcome to come fish here. Go over to Florida Sportsman and tell them you're coming down to fish and I'll guarentee you you'll hear nothing but welcome and great advice about where to stay, what gear/tackle/bait/etc to use, and a bunch more good advice. None of the hate spewed on here. Heck, just go to the salt water fishing section on here ( a majority of the guys posting there are from Fl)and I challenge you to find anyone on there like Gadestroyer or the other Fl guy haters on here.  I help ya out, it ain't gonna happen. Not on FS, not on here, not on any of the other 4-5 Florida based fishing forums I'm on. You won't find it on the Alabama fishing forums, or the Lousiana ones either. No problem to find a bunch of supposed like minded "sportsman" that would ban anyone who didn't live in Ga, plus anyone who lived in the Atlanta area from hunting anyplace in your state.


----------



## pottydoc

MadMallard said:


> Gadestroyer74 I have a problem when you want to lump all non resident hunters together. I have hunted in GA for over 28 years and have owned my farm in  GA for 25 of those years. I pay property taxes, buy seed , fertilizer, fruit trees , gas and fuel in GA , so I do not think of myself as what you are speaking of. I have never hunted in south Ga and never will I am happy where I am at.  I understand all the lease problems that is why we bought our own place. I also think it is terrible to charge kids under 16 $100 to hunt, I pay it and go on but if I am wrong in my opinion , I am sorry.



You ain't wrong bro. Gadestroyer and the others on here like him blame every problem, real or imagined, (mostly imagined) with deer hunting in Ga on us Fl guys. And of sourse, those "rich guys" from Atlanta.


----------



## Gadestroyer74




----------



## pottydoc

Really? Then why do you post on every thread on this subject?


----------



## MadMallard

Well pottydoc I am a Tennesse guy so maybe I'm in the clear. Saw your videos Gadestroyer glad all is well.


----------



## Unicoidawg

pottydoc said:


> Compare what? Decent hunting against world class fishing? You don't really believe that Ga is a popular hunting destination with anyone other than us Fl guys and a few more. And that only because you're close to us. Ga has some nice deer, but it's not known to be a trophy deer state. Florida is known internationaly for our fishing. You got any hunting area that compares to the fishing in the Keys? Or the sailfishing of SE Florida? Or the swording in the same area? Or the dolphin, wahoo, kings, cobias, grouper, snapper, trout, reds, the list goes on and on. Heck, Florida even has waaay more big bass than Ga. Not that I give a rip aboutthat. Post up any kind of hunting in Ga that compares to the fishing here in Florida. And then try to convince anyone that a $300.00 plus license is a better value than a $40.00 one that gives you the right to fish any of the inshore/offshore waters in a place known internationally for that fishing. And on top of it, you Ga boys are welcome to come fish here. Go over to Florida Sportsman and tell them you're coming down to fish and I'll guarentee you you'll hear nothing but welcome and great advice about where to stay, what gear/tackle/bait/etc to use, and a bunch more good advice. None of the hate spewed on here. Heck, just go to the salt water fishing section on here ( a majority of the guys posting there are from Fl)and I challenge you to find anyone on there like Gadestroyer or the other Fl guy haters on here.  I help ya out, it ain't gonna happen. Not on FS, not on here, not on any of the other 4-5 Florida based fishing forums I'm on. You won't find it on the Alabama fishing forums, or the Lousiana ones either. No problem to find a bunch of supposed like minded "sportsman" that would ban anyone who didn't live in Ga, plus anyone who lived in the Atlanta area from hunting anyplace in your state.



Man it's like arguing with my niece......... You still refuse to compare apples to apples. Get you a piece of paper and write down the fees side by side, deer vs deer, turkey vs turkey etc... etc.... I have provided the links to both DNR's in the thread back in 09 and linked it again this time. It is what it is, if you wanna hunt and you evidently do your gonna pay the fee or be hunting illegal. I could care less about fishing down there, but if I ever do take a hankering too go, I'll pay the fee whatever it is and go fishing. Just like if I ever decide to go hunt a ocesola turkey, I'll go and pay the fee (which is higher than a turkey tag in ga by the way, oh yeah that one is included in a big game license here not so down there) Just like when I go to Missiouri, Kentucky, Ohio or Iowa I find out what the fees are and pay them and go do my thing.


----------



## pottydoc

You keep saying that Ga has getter value for hunting vs fishing, then you quote what hunting vs hunting costs are. Ever post I've made is ga hunting vs Fl fishing. Very few Ga folks come to Fl to hunt, and even fewer Fl guys go to Ga to fish. If you look back through any of my posts on this, you will not find one complaint from me on the cost of Ga hunting licenses. My issue is with the folks on here who think Fl should continue what is a very reasonable non resident fishing license cost, while Ga should raise their non resident hunting license even higher, and add further restrictions to what out of state hunters should be allowed to shoot. From my first post I have been comparing fishing vs hunting costs. I've stated that numerous times. You are the one who keeps wanting to compare hunting vs hunting costs. If Florida raised their non resident fishing license costs to match ga hunting license cost, this board would blow up with Ga guys crying and moaning and saying how unfair it was. The only time you see us Fl guys even mentioning costs is when Gadestroyer, or one of the other haters on here start a "Florida guys are the cause of all our hunting problems" thread. Post up hunting costs all you want, you're the only one comparing them. The issue here is hunting vs fishing costs, because that's what the respective residents of both states travel to the other state to do. We come to Ga to hunt, Ga guys come here to fish. Apples to apples,it cost Ga folks $40.00 for a license, and Fl guys $300.00 plus for one.


----------



## Gulfin

It's obvious here that nobody trying to force us to go elsewhere has a business that benefits from all the Florida money. I can name at least 4 businesses in our area that are very thankful we are there. They tell us when we are there just about every other weekend how much they appreciate us. I'll listen to them. You other folks can keep occupying your time with all this nonsense.


----------



## turtlebug

Gulfin said:


> It's obvious here that nobody trying to force us to go elsewhere has a business that benefits from all the Florida money. I can name at least 4 businesses in our area that are very thankful we are there. They tell us when we are there just about every other weekend how much they appreciate us. I'll listen to them. You other folks can keep occupying your time with all this nonsense.



You're hunting Echols County right? 

There's only like four businesses in the whole county.


----------



## bfriendly

FREEDOM..............If its yours, you get to make the rules. 

If you are joining in or trying to become a member of Someone Else's, you play by the owner's rules.........No likey, go buy for selfy

Of course you have to abide buy the Government's "Laws", but they too should stay out of the Owner's Right to do as they please!!  So long as no harm becomes others of course...........FREEDOM, pretty simple concept


----------



## Unicoidawg

pottydoc said:


> You keep saying that Ga has getter value for hunting vs fishing, then you quote what hunting vs hunting costs are. Ever post I've made is ga hunting vs Fl fishing. Very few Ga folks come to Fl to hunt, and even fewer Fl guys go to Ga to fish. If you look back through any of my posts on this, you will not find one complaint from me on the cost of Ga hunting licenses. My issue is with the folks on here who think Fl should continue what is a very reasonable non resident fishing license cost, while Ga should raise their non resident hunting license even higher, and add further restrictions to what out of state hunters should be allowed to shoot. From my first post I have been comparing fishing vs hunting costs. I've stated that numerous times. You are the one who keeps wanting to compare hunting vs hunting costs. If Florida raised their non resident fishing license costs to match ga hunting license cost, this board would blow up with Ga guys crying and moaning and saying how unfair it was. The only time you see us Fl guys even mentioning costs is when Gadestroyer, or one of the other haters on here start a "Florida guys are the cause of all our hunting problems" thread. Post up hunting costs all you want, you're the only one comparing them. The issue here is hunting vs fishing costs, because that's what the respective residents of both states travel to the other state to do. We come to Ga to hunt, Ga guys come here to fish. Apples to apples,it cost Ga folks $40.00 for a license, and Fl guys $300.00 plus for one.



If you say so there slick.......... Your only comparing what you want for your needs. Compare EVERYTHING and you'll see the numbers are very close with GA edging out FLA in a overall deal. But like we have seen since all the way back to 2009 your only going to look at what suits your needs. It is what it is. Good luck chasing that GA buck next fall......


----------



## Gulfin

turtlebug said:


> You're hunting Echols County right?
> 
> There's only like four businesses in the whole county.



Hahaha, that's just about right, maybe 5....and they love to see us come through the door!! Heck, we probably spend more in those stores than most of the people that live there.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Boy it's funy how that fellar keeps Calling me a hater for wanting too improve our states deer heard and dnr and wildlife services..you are also wrong about the hunting part In Florida there are boo coos of Georgia folks who go there to hog hunt gator hunt and turkey hunt. like already mentioned you pick what suits your arguement. When you go up north or west or out far west to hunt elk. You have a draw process or pay an outfitter big money to get a guaranteed tag. They don't do that to hate on out of state people. It's done to protect the elk deer bear or whatever being hunted as well as provide funding for there state.. Georgia should be no different there should be higher fees for out of state hunters as well as bag limits.. Your right there are better hunting In those areas Georgia has some fine hunting and could have it better if things can be changed and regulated more. Didn't we kill a. 230 inch deer last year ? Hasn't the numbers of good quality deer went up ?  If the north is so great and cheaper to hunt why don't you skip Georgia and go hunt there ? It's closer and cheaper to hunt Georgia you get to hunt more here than you would there.. Keep arguing if you will.. I'm gonna protect our state and resources the best way I can .. You should do the same for your state no matter where you live.'this isn't a Georgia Florida battle however your trying your darnedest to make it that way


----------



## emusmacker

Flarduh folks just can't grasp it ga destroyer


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I wreckon not. Guess if I was the other end I might not like it either as it will be more money.. However drastic changes need made'to preserve and better what we have here


----------



## pottydoc

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Boy it's funy how that fellar keeps Calling me a hater for wanting too improve our states deer heard and dnr and wildlife services..you are also wrong about the hunting part In Florida there are boo coos of Georgia folks who go there to hog hunt gator hunt and turkey hunt. like already mentioned you pick what suits your arguement. When you go up north or west or out far west to hunt elk. You have a draw process or pay an outfitter big money to get a guaranteed tag. They don't do that to hate on out of state people. It's done to protect the elk deer bear or whatever being hunted as well as provide funding for there state.. Georgia should be no different there should be higher fees for out of state hunters as well as bag limits.. Your right there are better hunting In those areas Georgia has some fine hunting and could have it better if things can be changed and regulated more. Didn't we kill a. 230 inch deer last year ? Hasn't the numbers of good quality deer went up ?  If the north is so great and cheaper to hunt why don't you skip Georgia and go hunt there ? It's closer and cheaper to hunt Georgia you get to hunt more here than you would there.. Keep arguing if you will.. I'm gonna protect our state and resources the best way I can .. You should do the same for your state no matter where you live.'this isn't a Georgia Florida battle however your trying your darnedest to make it that way



Quit putting words in my mouth. I never said it was cheaper to hunt up North, and I have never complained about the cost of hunting in Ga. My gripe is when you guys want a bunch of new regs on out of state residents, and when yall blame Fl guys for any thing you preceive to be wrong with Ga hunting. That can be seen in this tread, and many many others. As far as Ga guys hunting in Fl, I know there are some, but there are way more Ga residents that come here to fish, than to hunt. Plus, I have NEVER heard or read a single negative comment anywhere about Ga hunters coming here and driving up the cost of turkey, gator, or any other kind of hunting or fishing. I've read plenty of gripe about Florida guys from you personally, plus a bunch more guys on this forum. I also know that if Ga has a problem with their deer herd, they need to start with their own residents, before they worry about the non resident guys.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I wreckon not. Guess if I was the other end I might not like it either as it will be more money.. However drastic changes need made'to preserve and better what we have here



What difference does it make if we have big bucks there You will just shoot them with a cannon and let them get away. You wreckon. They need to jack it up for Res. Lic. Compare a fla res to a ga. res. Now thats how yall could help your heard. & shoot straight. You shot 3 bucks last year & only got 2

LOLsNo No:


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Our (non Res) has gone up, just not that long ago!
When is the Ga. res going to step up to the plate.......

The time is now.


----------



## JohnK

Maybe ya'll can get Obama to give you a fair chance at a government deer. "Me thinks ya'll doth whine too much."


----------



## Gadestroyer74

The problem with the cannon was I got a bad batch of Florida bullets it couldn't shoot around trees since y'all have very few that wasn't built into them like ga bullets are. Hehehe... Heck yeah I am all for raised license fees across the board and much in favor of limiting out of state residents to 1 buck and 2 does with additional tags avaiable for a fee.. We might even let the Florida only people have a big feets tag .... To that OTHER fellar we gonna come down there and have georgia only fishing boats and not let any Florida people fish from our boats and also georgia only
Boat captains and deck hands hehee


----------



## Buck killers Wife

That OTHER fellow don't fish either. Says he can't swim that far. HeHe Lawd howdy! You have had to much fun......


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hahahaha you know I have. I think k should run for mayor...


----------



## Buck killers Wife

K says Fla or Ga. LOLS He need 2 feet tags!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hahahaha 2 feets and a black panther too .. You do realize that could be a hybrid mayor with some jimmytaggin


----------



## Buck killers Wife

We buy our seafood from a seafood house. If yall had a deer house we would buy it there. Ga. needs to farm deer for the market to lower the cost to use Fla res. We would buy instead of sitten for hours fer a deer


----------



## Buck killers Wife

If he was mayor, I would hate to see the town council. chhuckling loud.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Lmbo ! There are already deer farms here.. You know that's be only bucks we got is the ones that are convicts and exscape


----------



## Jeep

Help Help we in Georgia need HOME LAND SECURITY to control our borders we are being invaded by Florida's unwaited and we don't wait them either,just load them on a bus and send to California that way they can still fish.


----------



## grouper throat

Go to the Fl fishing forums and they all gripe about the invasion of the Ga fisherman so it's no different. Fl and Ga will always have a rivalary whether it be over water, deer, fish, football, etc. Long as Apalach still has enough fresh water for oysters I'm happy.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I believe this can be said just about anything I life these days everyone's in a competition to out do the next nothing but greed.. My fil was on a lease for many years they let some Florida folks in and within 3 years the Florida people took over the lease by gong to the landowner and offering him way more money and pushed the ga folks out..don't suppose you can blame the landowner it all boys down to money ! It's funny how powerful that piece of dead material is


----------



## pottydoc

grouper throat said:


> Go to the Fl fishing forums and they all gripe about the invasion of the Ga fisherman so it's no different. Fl and Ga will always have a rivalary whether it be over water, deer, fish, football, etc. Long as Apalach still has enough fresh water for oysters I'm happy.


Bull. I'm a member of half a dozen or so, and I have never seen any post complaining about Ga folks. Post up some links or shut up. Since they "all gripe" it should be no problem for you. 


Complain about yankees maybe, but that's something we can all agree on.


----------



## grouper throat

pottydoc said:


> Bull. I'm a member of half a dozen or so, and I have never seen any post complaining about Ga folks. Post up some links or shut up. Since they "all gripe" it should be no problem for you.
> 
> 
> Complain about yankees maybe, but that's something we can all agree on.



What do I look like, google? There was a post that didn't last long on Pensacola fishing forum about the subject. FFH had one that stayed years ago.

You know I have no problem with it. I've gave more local insight to fishing the hatch reef than any other person on here.


----------



## Flaustin1

Troy said:


> Some of you folks crack me up with the triple the fees/draw system argument. Its like you know each of us florida hunter's and we are all rich, greedy and unethical . I work my butt off just like you guys to pay my lease. Triple fees and I'll go back to florida public land. Then see what happens to the small town businesses (processors, stores, gas stations etc) that make their living from Oct-April and just break even the rest of the year.
> 
> Triple the fees and you may have your choice of leases for awhile, doesn't make sense when half your buddies go broke and the Ga. economy goes further into the crapper..
> 
> Careful what you ask for..



Actually, another Ga. Boy would just lease it up and pay the same processing etc fees.


----------



## Flaustin1

pottydoc said:


> And Florida should jack up out of state fishing licenses to exactly twice the price of Ga non resident hunting licenses. But only for Ga residents. Our State, our rules, right?
> 
> I've never seen such hatred for a group of fellow hunters as I see on here on a regular basis.




This is odd to me, i live in NE GA. and target all my resentment to NC hunters.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

Ya know, IMHO, I believe there is enough good hunting land in GA. that I can buy my own lease if I want to so, if I do not like the rules or the people I can get my own land and run it the way I want to.


----------



## pottydoc

grouper throat said:


> What do I look like, google? There was a post that didn't last long on Pensacola fishing forum about the subject. FFH had one that stayed years ago.
> 
> You know I have no problem with it. I've gave more local insight to fishing the hatch reef than any other person on here.


Google? Nope, you look like someone who can't back up what you post.


----------



## The mtn man

Flaustin1 said:


> This is odd to me, i live in NE GA. and target all my resentment to NC hunters.



Why?


----------



## elfiii

Lord have mercy! 3 pages worth?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

elfiii said:


> Lord have mercy! 3 pages worth?



HOLY COW !


----------



## kmckinnie

elfiii said:


> Lord have mercy! 3 pages worth?



It better than a cold beverage, just can't stop.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

kmckinnie said:


> It better than a cold beverage, just can't stop.


i have been wandering when you was gonna show up ....


----------



## kmckinnie

Gadestroyer74 said:


> i have been wandering when you was gonna show up ....



 You can't fish in Fla. Ever.

Ive been tring to fill a b/f tag.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

you know to hunt them big feets you have to hold your mouth a certain way. get your snipe bag out thats a lure


----------



## kmckinnie

A snipe bag? I'll try anything, how do I do that? LOls


----------



## Gadestroyer74

well watch my snake videos that will give you a good idea of the mind set needed for the job.. i think you been hunting in the wrong frame of mind dawg ~


----------



## kmckinnie

I'm going to try harder. I look at myself all the time in the mirror and wonder what is missing, besides my hair.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

if i did that the mirror would slap me and then break


----------



## emusmacker

cklem said:


> Why?



Because in N. Ga most out of state hunters are from N. Carolina. They spotlight the deer, and half of em don't buy license and just hunt anyway. 

that's why.


----------



## The mtn man

emusmacker said:


> Because in N. Ga most out of state hunters are from N. Carolina. They spotlight the deer, and half of em don't buy license and just hunt anyway.
> 
> that's why.



Lol, whatever,It's funny how you guys complain about people coming from other states,When I was growing up here you could trout fish anywhere you wanted to, now Atlanta folks have bought up most of the creek and river land and stopped access, it stinks, but you know we don't complain, cause even though they stop fishing access they also spend their money here, so it's a good trade. Oh and by the way, a lot of them catch over their limit in trout, should we jack up license fees on them cause they are out of state, we don't think so.We appriciate their business.Atlanta people, if you want a weekend place out in the country, come to western NC, we want your business.It sounds like we are more friendly to non residents anyways, Also Florida folks, (the local Florida folks,) that goes for you to, come on up, buy a vacation cabin, and catch some trout, we will show you some southern hospitality.


----------



## BBowman

I was born and raised in Georgia. I moved out of state when I married. I for one don't agree with having to pay anymore $ than I pay now for an out of state license just to hunt a few days with family in the spring and twice in the fall. I am a member of a club close to me here in Alabama. I chose to join one CLOSE to my house so that I could hunt whenever I wanted to. Why can't some of you do same? There is a lot of land for lease, just lease it. Why penalize me for being smart enough to join a club close to my house?


----------



## grouper throat

Just don't buy an out of state license like my neighbors does for ga and iowa lol


----------



## Unicoidawg

grouper throat said:


> Just don't buy an out of state license like my neighbors does for ga and iowa lol



and folks wonder why out of staters get a bad wrap.... perfect example above^^^

Here in Ga it wouldn't be much, but I bet they won't do it again if they get caught up in Iowa. Here's hoping they get caught.....


----------



## elfiii

Reckon ya'll can make it to 4 pages? This is one of my favorite threads.


----------



## emusmacker

cklem said:


> Lol, whatever,It's funny how you guys complain about people coming from other states,When I was growing up here you could trout fish anywhere you wanted to, now Atlanta folks have bought up most of the creek and river land and stopped access, it stinks, but you know we don't complain, cause even though they stop fishing access they also spend their money here, so it's a good trade. Oh and by the way, a lot of them catch over their limit in trout, should we jack up license fees on them cause they are out of state, we don't think so.We appriciate their business.Atlanta people, if you want a weekend place out in the country, come to western NC, we want your business.It sounds like we are more friendly to non residents anyways, Also Florida folks, (the local Florida folks,) that goes for you to, come on up, buy a vacation cabin, and catch some trout, we will show you some southern hospitality.



I guess certain are more important to some folks.  There are bad folks in every state.  I just have dealings with alot of NC folks and most are good folks, but the ones that can't tell the difference in a 4 strand barbwire fence is the ones I don't care for.  They trespass then use the old"I didn't know where the lines were" excuse.

Yes if I come fishing or hunting in NC I should have to pay.  If you think out of state hunters are fine, then good for you. I don't like them coming here and breaking the laws and showing disrespect. Trust me, my town will be OK without their money.


----------



## The mtn man

emusmacker said:


> I guess certain are more important to some folks.  There are bad folks in every state.  I just have dealings with alot of NC folks and most are good folks, but the ones that can't tell the difference in a 4 strand barbwire fence is the ones I don't care for.  They trespass then use the old"I didn't know where the lines were" excuse.
> 
> Yes if I come fishing or hunting in NC I should have to pay.  If you think out of state hunters are fine, then good for you. I don't like them coming here and breaking the laws and showing disrespect. Trust me, my town will be OK without their money.



There are disrespectful folks in every state, and from every state, including Ga. We have had issues with Ga residents coming here and doing stupid things, Most of us are not going to put every Ga. resident in that group though, I have met some fine people from Ga. as a matter of fact I am from Ga. myself, I do not have a blood relative in the state of Nc that I am aware of, my family all live in Ga.I would say most from Ga. are good people, same goes for Nc, and Florida.We shouldn't point fingers at every person from a state, just because someone from that state is an idiot, Remember, you guys have Jimmy Carter, LOL..


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Oh yeah we gonna make 4 pages .. Specially if the ones don't like our lease hikes and high license fees.. If you don't like it tuff ! Find somewhere else to go hehehe.. Then dang foreigners shovel have to pay double dues on hunt clubs too and must kill. 3 coyotes - big feets And 2 yanks lol


----------



## kmckinnie

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Oh yeah we gonna make 4 pages .. Specially if the ones don't like our lease hikes and high license fees.. If you don't like it tuff ! Find somewhere else to go hehehe.. Then dang foreigners shovel have to pay double dues on hunt clubs too and must kill. 3 coyotes - big feets And 2 yanks lol



U tellem! I'll pay 500 for one buck tag & 250ty for every doe tag. 2000 for a lease membership. I like hunting there.  All the coyes & hogs are free I hope. Let me know. How much for a feet tag?


----------



## The mtn man

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Oh yeah we gonna make 4 pages .. Specially if the ones don't like our lease hikes and high license fees.. If you don't like it tuff ! Find somewhere else to go hehehe.. Then dang foreigners shovel have to pay double dues on hunt clubs too and must kill. 3 coyotes - big feets And 2 yanks lol



I took care of alot more than 3 coyotes last deer season, thought I would give the big foot another year to grow, do I get a pass?


----------



## kmckinnie

If you are a Ga res. and we are in the same club & you have kids under the age of 16, I'll buy there licences for you.


----------



## elfiii

kmckinnie said:


> If you are a Ga res. and we are in the same club & you have kids under the age of 16, I'll buy there licences for you.



kmc, how in the world did you talk your old lady into letting you drag that dead deer into the house to get a picture of it?


----------



## kmckinnie

elfiii said:


> kmc, how in the world did you talk your old lady into letting you drag that dead deer into the house to get a picture of it?


Thats where the skinning rack is.
We going to make page 6 or 4 before long


----------



## elfiii

kmckinnie said:


> Thats where the skinning rack is.





She's a good 'un. Better hang on to her.


----------



## kmckinnie

I got a bigfoot hug on to her.


----------



## grouper throat

Unicoidawg said:


> and folks wonder why out of staters get a bad wrap.... perfect example above^^^
> 
> Here in Ga it wouldn't be much, but I bet they won't do it again if they get caught up in Iowa. Here's hoping they get caught.....



Yeah nice guy but he's a little off his rocker. He rambles about 'owning property' so he shouldn't have to buy one. I suspect his outlaw son shot the cowhorn spike that travels back and forth between our properties out of season too. Like father, like son

4 pages coming soon!


----------



## coxd

pottydoc said:


> Compare what? Decent hunting against world class fishing? You don't really believe that Ga is a popular hunting destination with anyone other than us Fl guys and a few more. And that only because you're close to us. Ga has some nice deer, but it's not known to be a trophy deer state. Florida is known internationaly for our fishing. You got any hunting area that compares to the fishing in the Keys? Or the sailfishing of SE Florida? Or the swording in the same area? Or the dolphin, wahoo, kings, cobias, grouper, snapper, trout, reds, the list goes on and on. Heck, Florida even has waaay more big bass than Ga. Not that I give a rip aboutthat. Post up any kind of hunting in Ga that compares to the fishing here in Florida. And then try to convince anyone that a $300.00 plus license is a better value than a $40.00 one that gives you the right to fish any of the inshore/offshore waters in a place known internationally for that fishing. And on top of it, you Ga boys are welcome to come fish here. Go over to Florida Sportsman and tell them you're coming down to fish and I'll guarentee you you'll hear nothing but welcome and great advice about where to stay, what gear/tackle/bait/etc to use, and a bunch more good advice. None of the hate spewed on here. Heck, just go to the salt water fishing section on here ( a majority of the guys posting there are from Fl)and I challenge you to find anyone on there like Gadestroyer or the other Fl guy haters on here.  I help ya out, it ain't gonna happen. Not on FS, not on here, not on any of the other 4-5 Florida based fishing forums I'm on. You won't find it on the Alabama fishing forums, or the Lousiana ones either. No problem to find a bunch of supposed like minded "sportsman" that would ban anyone who didn't live in Ga, plus anyone who lived in the Atlanta area from hunting anyplace in your state.



u can catch fish in fla but u cant keep 95% of what u catch fla fishing sucks fla hunter can at least eat the deer and other game they get


----------



## doates

If I was an out of state hunter I would want a local hunter to be in the club for several reasons. The main one being that there would be someone to keep an eye on everything. 
Most of the clubs I know of where the membership consists of out of state hunters lease large tracts of land. I don't really think that 1 or 2 local hunters can pressure the deer herd on tracts of land that large.
That being said it is their club. They can do as they please. But they shouldn't be surprised if they are not very well liked in the area.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That's right ! I would add the right local hunters not just anyone some folks would live there... Them big feets tags are gonna become Extinct. I'm thinking a season for dem might be in order... That's good work on them yotes Wack and stack sohn !


----------



## The mtn man

If we get a Dem season, we won't have to travel to Ga for a while, we got all kinds of them layin around here now, but it won't take us Nc boys long to shoot them out, then we mite have to move on to Ga.Unless Ga has a points system, get so many dems, then get a buck tag, We could agree on that.


----------



## satchmo

coxd said:


> u can catch fish in fla but u cant keep 95% of what u catch fla fishing sucks fla hunter can at least eat the deer and other game they get



You're kidding right?


----------



## Big Mike

GAGE said:


> I knew this was coming, and although I live and hunt in GA, I love to fish in FL, and say no thank you! You all keep killing our deer, and we will keep catching your fish.


This is the kinda guy I want to hunt & fish with. Cheers!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I wish we could get obummer and Biden to hunt wid them foreign deer hunters !! Just shoot through the door


----------



## coxd

im not


----------



## coxd

i dont care if people hunt from other states i was a out of state hunter for 7 years and the lease i hunted was georgia res and fla hunters we got along good if u want to hunt or fish u should be able to to it in what ever state you want with out being judged because of experience people have had with others


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Naw naw you got it wrong ! It's all about the Benjamin's sohn !! Then comes the big feets


----------



## BIGBADBRAD

I say florida triples your fees for fishing licenses, motel fees and bed taxes when you come here on vacation.  

We go to hunt up there because its better deer hunting, you guys come down here for vacation because we have the beach.

Get over it.


----------



## BIGBADBRAD

Anyone on this thread know of a good lease with all Georgia members. That's the one I want to join. You guys know where all the deer are! According to a lot of people they are getting hard to find according to a lot of reports. I'm willing to pay extra to join since I'm from Florida .


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Papow !


----------



## elfiii

Well, ya'll made it to page 4.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I got the boots digging lol .. I wander how much more we should charge for interstate acess tax ??


----------



## Buck killers Wife

What about turkey tags for outa staters. Like 200 per bird! Sound good to you.


----------



## kmckinnie

Buck killers Wife said:


> What about turkey tags for outa staters. Like 200 per bird! Sound good to you.


 Maybe 50ty!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Yeah that sounds good but a limit of. 1 bird 50fty to cheap !


----------



## kmckinnie

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Yeah that sounds good but a limit of. 1 bird 50fty to cheap !



No refund if you don't kill 1 either.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

NO ! This ain't Obama hunting here K


----------



## kmckinnie

Do you think a Fla res should be aloud to lease land from a timber Com. & just be mems only.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

No ! You lease land in Georgia from out of state shouldn't  be limited  to a certain state only.. Require a distance form the lease yes I agree with that I wouldn't want any locals over hunting it either


----------



## Matt Wasdin

If you get a lease you do as you want. Don't worry about how others work their lease.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Is that the samething attitude us a Americans are suppose to have about theft violence and everything else let them do what they want ? I think not. It Doesnt need to be this way with hunting either


----------



## deadbox

I have never seen so many whining crying or boo hoo from a bunch if grown men. Just get over it. I live in ga. I hunt ga and fl. Seems you may be mad you didn't get picked to play dodgeball in gradeschool. Good god. If its there lease they can do as they please. If you want them out go pay MORE for there lease than they do from the land owner. and then kick them out. What makes the fees raise is some lucky hunter shoots a 160 class deer and all of a sudden it's a trophy county. If you can't find a club to join your either to cheap or to broke.

I imagine you all believe in SHARE THE WEALTH. Probably even voted for the democrat. After all. It's not what you have but what the guy across the street has that you don't.

Flame on I could care less.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I was always the top pick in dodge ball wid my big feets... Hehhe.. Supply and demand is all it is... Our state needs more enforcement and citations written to produce funds for the state dnr etc.. It's our states duty to protect our natural resources if your out of state requardless of where you should be limited on your harvest have a much higher license fee to hunt here.. We do and can have quality deer hunting... The only way to ensure that is to protect it and enforce it


----------



## The mtn man

deadbox said:


> I have never seen so many whining crying or boo hoo from a bunch if grown men. Just get over it. I live in ga. I hunt ga and fl. Seems you may be mad you didn't get picked to play dodgeball in gradeschool. Good god. If its there lease they can do as they please. If you want them out go pay MORE for there lease than they do from the land owner. and then kick them out. What makes the fees raise is some lucky hunter shoots a 160 class deer and all of a sudden it's a trophy county. If you can't find a club to join your either to cheap or to broke.
> 
> I imagine you all believe in SHARE THE WEALTH. Probably even voted for the democrat. After all. It's not what you have but what the guy across the street has that you don't.
> 
> Flame on I could care less.


----------



## BIGBADBRAD

Can't wait till next season so I can come up and kill some Georgia deer. They are worth at least 4x more than my north Florida deer.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hot Dang ! 4x man that's a lot of revenue for out state.. Just think license some where around 800 bucks yeah thAt would really help the dnr


----------



## BIGBADBRAD

I would be willing to pay 800 for a license. I am willing to spend all my money hunting the mossy backs that roam those red clay hills. 
I had a chance to hunt in Alabama for free but gave it up to hunt Georgia and pay. ..........

But seriously, why can't we all just be deer hunters. I'm only 36 but can see our way of life slipping away. I seriously doubt that many people from out of state have ruined your hunting. 

I am a outdoorsman...... And I welcome people from everywhere that share in my way of life. No matter what state your from.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I don't recall saying out of staters have ruined the hunting in ga I think it would be better if those numbers was reduced on how many deer they could kill. The added funds would greatly help the dnr and state to better fund more enforcement and wildlife habitat etc.. Providing there was more enforcement and presence I feel that would also aid I'm bettering the quality of hunting aswell..


----------



## BIGBADBRAD

Nobody needs 12 deer for sure. But the hunting is not worth anymore than what we pay now. Period. 
And raising those fees would drive the average family man to make decisions to hunt else where. Taking away the increased fees you suggest ,netting your DNR 0 $!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

There will always be people that will pay it and most likely you will also.. You cannot drive anywhere else and it be cheaper maybe Alabama.. In order to stop poaching and game violations you need more enforment and officers only way to do that is more money only way to get that is raise fees.. All this high dollar land fees what change if there want as many people leasig the land the rates would come back down making it affordable also.. It's evolution it's not gonna get any cheaper it's only gonna cost more. People will find ways to continue what they love doing requardless of price


----------



## 22 hunter

is there any thing else to do besides complain about us spending our money and obeying rules and stimulating the local economy we're a bad bunch for sure...


----------



## deadbox

Truth is if hunters (not all) shot that they needed not what they can it would be better. Not to mention the ga license and tags are a joke. Physical tags are needed and you should have to call in EVERY buck or spike to regester it with a specific tag number psysically attached to the deer. That would prevent reprinting of them and those just slaughtering them.


----------



## BIGBADBRAD

I'm out of it ....... U have convinced me to pay more. You're logical point of view has outweighed my fairy tale land that I live in. I might by two hunting licenses to make sure that I do my part to better Georgia deer hunting.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I don't recall saying out of staters have ruined the hunting in ga I think it would be better if those numbers was reduced on how many deer they could kill. The added funds would greatly help the dnr and state to better fund more enforcement and wildlife habitat etc.. Providing there was more enforcement and presence I feel that would also aid I'm bettering the quality of hunting aswell..


 I see what you are saying.



Gadestroyer74 said:


> There will always be people that will pay it and most likely you will also.. You cannot drive anywhere else and it be cheaper maybe Alabama.. In order to stop poaching and game violations you need more enforment and officers only way to do that is more money only way to get that is raise fees.. All this high dollar land fees what change if there want as many people leasig the land the rates would come back down making it affordable also.. It's evolution it's not gonna get any cheaper it's only gonna cost more. People will find ways to continue what they love doing requardless of price


 We are here for more enforcement. If the fees go up, so be it!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I Totaly agree the current tagging system is flawed. There needs to be more accountability for what is being harvested and tagged legally.. Ga is behind other states in sound enforecemnt and tagging and license.. We gotta get it right. There is alot of poaching and illgeal activity going on that needs a serious dent put into it. Alot of revenue to be had if they would get off there butt and do something about it..


----------



## The mtn man

All of this sounds like a memo from the current whitehouse administration.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Not even close people here care them idiots don't and are way over paid.. You can go ahead and pay my health care and give me 2 million for the comparison


----------



## BIGBADBRAD

Maybe they should raise your fees as well. They could really make some money that way. Since you'll are so worried about the money you should put some up too. Had to get my parting shot in!


----------



## Tennessee Buck

Troy said:


> Some of you folks crack me up with the triple the fees/draw system argument. Its like you know each of us florida hunter's and we are all rich, greedy and unethical . I work my butt off just like you guys to pay my lease. Triple fees and I'll go back to florida public land. Then see what happens to the small town businesses (processors, stores, gas stations etc) that make their living from Oct-April and just break even the rest of the year.
> 
> Triple the fees and you may have your choice of leases for awhile, doesn't make sense when half your buddies go broke and the Ga. economy goes further into the crapper..
> 
> Careful what you ask for..


oh If we were that lucky Why don't you all start a fl outdoor news ?I took over a club from a guy who retired and the first thing I done was kick out all the fl boys they were all drunk


----------



## Troy

Tennessee Buck said:


> oh If we were that lucky Why don't you all start a fl outdoor news ?I took over a club from a guy who retired and the first thing I done was kick out all the fl boys they were all drunk



Yeah, you got me.. Never knew a Georgia boy to get drunk.. I surrender


----------



## kmckinnie

If you don't drink, you don't belong hunting.


----------



## kmckinnie

kmckinnie said:


> If you don't drink, you don't belong hunting.




Happy Fla drunk!!!!!!


----------



## Tennessee Buck

kmckinnie said:


> If you don't drink, you don't belong hunting.



and I was thinking that red face was just a sunburn!


----------



## kmckinnie

Tennessee Buck said:


> and I was thinking that red face was just a sunburn!



Its a skin think I'm fair skinned. The Fla Sun has had its toll on me. A few brews and its on.


----------



## BIGBADBRAD

I'm drinking a cold one now!


----------



## kmckinnie

BIGBADBRAD said:


> I'm drinking a cold one now!



Where do you hunt in the state of ga.


----------



## kmckinnie

I am a KILLER! then have a few!






He went down, and then the party started.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Show off that will not cost you a Florida appearance fee.. Your diggin a hole K what else we gonna fine you with


----------



## kmckinnie

hey


----------



## BIGBADBRAD

McKinney..... I have hunted in Stewart and Early counties. Currently looking to get back in a lease up that way. I took a few years off from up there due to having young kids around the house. But my boy is getting of age . With all the nonsense on this board I'm reconsidering. Not sure I want to bring my boy around such. Really the deer hunting in north Florida isn't that much different if you are willing to pay for the premium leases.


----------



## kmckinnie

Hey Glade look at thisen a fla boy killed.


----------



## woody777

Going for 5!

A friend and I were members of a club in which we were the only ones out of state and lived far enough away to be able to only hunt Saturdays and Sunday. All the others, approx 17 more hunters (on 1300 acres), lived within 15 minutes of the club.
They hunted hard during the week, and were no where to be found on Saturdays or Sunday. Basically we had the 1300 acres to ourself. Loved it, and it was a definite asset to have others visit the club on weekdays.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

BIGBADBRAD said:


> McKinney..... I have hunted in Stewart and Early counties. Currently looking to get back in a lease up that way. I took a few years off from up there due to having young kids around the house. But my boy is getting of age . With all the nonsense on this board I'm reconsidering. Not sure I want to bring my boy around such. Really the deer hunting in north Florida isn't that much different if you are willing to pay for the premium leases.



If you can't see the sarcasm In most of the post your missing the point k and them is fine folks and be cuts up alot of them times on the boards. Just shows your one them Florida green horns..


----------



## imkevdog

you can double the amount of officers in the field but i think the problem is the courts system.they should hammer the violators not slap their wrists.My wife and i only will only shoot a mature buck each if we are lucky, why people try to limit out is beyond me.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I Totaly agree with that.. With the presence of more officers and courts implementing some stiff fees that will make some seriously think and regret even getting caught


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Gadestroyer74 said:


> If you can't see the sarcasm In most of the post your missing the point k and them is fine folks and be cuts up alot of them times on the boards. Just shows your one them Florida green horns..



We pm ed him after that post & told him we would try and find a club in our area that fit his needs. we know of several.

Look at what I got!!!





k has yet to pull the trigger


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Boom sohn !! You showing k how it's done.. Guess one of them out of staters can shoot ! Haaa


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Boom sohn !! You showing k how it's done.. Guess one of them out of staters can shoot ! Haaa



He has a coloring book It keeps him busy!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I'm glad you got him well trained and I'm sure he is now henned uppppp bahahah


----------



## gator tackle

I cannot believe that this is an arguement.  I know the little town I hunt in DEPENDS very heavly on out of state hunters.  The only resturant is only open for dinner during Deer hunting season!  The rest of the year it is only open for breakfast and lunch.  I have been hunting GA for over 20 years.  It would not hurt me at all if GA tripled the fees cause I would just move a couple more miles west and hunt in Alabama.  

Georgia is not the midwest and yall are crazy if you think that GA will keep hunters in the state charging what the midwest makes.  I work in Government and I promise one thing and that is the Government will make their money.  Run off the Out-of-State hunters and they will only start charging more money to the people who live there.  I am a captain and the smart state of Florida is trying to put in a fishing season and close Bass fishing from Jan 1-Mid May.  And Florida makes over 28 million in freshwater fishing alone.  So how will the state make up that lost revenue.  Charge more taxes.  Georgia would do the same if there revenue is lost because they ran off the people who spend millions on hunting. 

If anything as sportsman and sportswomen we need to stick together and protect our sport from the crazy's.  And FYI the timber leases are going up cause TIMBER prices SUCK! So that is how timber companies are making up for lost revenue.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I agree with you in parts. I don't agree with firms or people from other states leasing property and making it say Florida only.. To protect our deer herd and provide more quality hunting we need a reduction in harvest arcoss the board from resident and non resident. An outta stated should be aloud one buck and 3 does residents 2 bucks and 5 does.. The states has been shutting down land for several years now due to no enough money. The added fees will increase the revenue to support more involvement from the rangers to enforce more game laws across the board.. No one is banning out of state hunters. If Alabama does care about there quality of hunting and resources that's there issues.


----------



## Tennessee Buck

kmckinnie said:


> Its a skin think I'm fair skinned. The Fla Sun has had its toll on me. A few brews and its on.


I don't care your allright for a Fl hunter you can come up and hunt with me anytime !


----------



## anhieser

*members*

Guess I am lucky.  I am from florida and hunt in GA with some of the best friends that live in GA.  We are all great friends reguardless of where we live.  Florida, Georgia, Black, White, man or woman we dont care.  No Taliban though.  One requirement is that you are a member of the NRA.  Priorities.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That's the way it should be


----------



## BIGBADBRAD

This is like arguing with my wife, she only sees it her way.......and I'm always right


----------



## kmckinnie

Tennessee Buck said:


> I don't care your allright for a Fl hunter you can come up and hunt with me anytime !



Thanks Never been that  far north.


----------



## old florida gator

us Florida boys like to care for the property we lease and care for the deer too. we are no 1 in conservation . WE RESPECT THE LAWS TOO.


----------



## Buckaholic2000

Gadestroyer74 said:


> lets make it a draw system with higher land fees for out of state hunters and triple the license also and you get one buck



That sounds real good until our DNR starts struggling even more for money and they make your hunting worse close public land reduce already over attached wardens. Because if you triple the license fee it would cost them almost $900 just for licenses.......

 Also many states have a reciprocal huning license fee like NC.  So whatever it costs someone from there to hunt GA is what it will cost you to hunt there.

Just remember having less hunters in GA is not a good thing it helps the economy and funds our DNR..


----------



## kmckinnie

They need to go up on local lic. aswell maybe 3 times as much.... The D N R needs it.


----------



## southerndraw

What cry babies, If you get out priced on a lease get a better job... Georgia likes out of stater's they help out the insurance companies...And talk about out of state folks poaching, one guy from georgia was bragging he had killed 18 bucks the season before and he wasn't kidding... (got off that lease)...So suck it up, shut up and just hunt, nothing's gonna change...


----------



## OleCountryBoy

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I agree with you in parts. I don't agree with firms or people from other states leasing property and making it say Florida only.. To protect our deer herd and provide more quality hunting we need a reduction in harvest arcoss the board from resident and non resident. An outta stated should be aloud one buck and 3 does residents 2 bucks and 5 does.. The states has been shutting down land for several years now due to no enough money. The added fees will increase the revenue to support more involvement from the rangers to enforce more game laws across the board.. No one is banning out of state hunters. If Alabama does care about there quality of hunting and resources that's there issues.



afture readin severl of you're writins, its purtty obviouse to me that if you hade payd a littel more attantion in grade skool youd be able to afforde one of them expansive leases them floruda boys are runnin.  Just quit your cryin already!  Go play wid som more snakes.


----------



## kmckinnie

OleCountryBoy said:


> afture readin severl of you're writins, its purtty obviouse to me that if you hade payd a littel more attantion in grade skool youd be able to afforde one of them expansive leases them floruda boys are runnin.  Just quit your cryin already!  Go play wid som more snakes.



Na Na dat wuz not rite to mack pun atz my firend abat his edumacatun. dem fet wrids to us hera.
NOw whos nects!


----------



## elfiii

kmckinnie said:


> Na Na dat wuz not rite to mack pun atz my firend abat his edumacatun. dem fet wrids to us hera.
> NOw whos nects!



Clearly you are a graduate summa cum laude of the Evelyn Woodhead Spd Rdn Crse.


----------



## HucK Finn

southerndraw said:


> What cry babies, If you get out priced on a lease get a better job... Georgia likes out of stater's they help out the insurance companies...And talk about out of state folks poaching, one guy from georgia was bragging he had killed 18 bucks the season before and he wasn't kidding... (got off that lease)...So suck it up, shut up and just hunt, nothing's gonna change...



My guess is that you are equal too or less than 15.... so Im not not looking for too much of an explanation..... but how exactly does "out of stater's"...... "help out the insurance companies"?


----------



## OleCountryBoy

HucK Finn said:


> My guess is that you are equal too or less than 15.... so Im not not looking for too much of an explanation..... but how exactly does "out of stater's"...... "help out the insurance companies"?



The insurance lobby are happy campers when hunters kill deer....for every deer we take = less taken by the bumper of your vehicle.   Farming and insurance lobbyists usually have a seat at the table with the DNR while setting limits, etc.   you can learn a lot from a 15 year old!


----------



## HucK Finn

OleCountryBoy said:


> The insurance lobby are happy campers when hunters kill deer....for every deer we take = less taken by the bumper of your vehicle.   Farming and insurance lobbyists usually have a seat at the table with the DNR while setting limits, etc.   you can learn a lot from a 15 year old!



    I hope so, I have seen this argument in the past, and not just from 15 year olds.  

Other than just your word can you offer a link or any proof for that matter that insurance companies have any influence on bag limits.... Furthermore the bag limit is the same for residents as well as non residents, so that still does not answer the question as to how the prefer non residents over residents.

This has been debated on here a 1,000 time and I have never seen a link or and evidence of insurance companies setting bag limits. 

As a matter of fact it is my understanding that the deer bag limits are not even set by DNR, rather it is established by our elected officials.  So if insurance companies were at a "table with DNR".... it is not to discuss bag limits.


----------



## kmckinnie

HucK Finn said:


> I hope so, I have seen this argument in the past, and not just from 15 year olds.
> 
> Other than just your word can you offer a link or any proof for that matter that insurance companies have any influence on bag limits.... Furthermore the bag limit is the same for residents as well as non residents, so that still does not answer the question as to how the prefer non residents over residents.
> 
> This has been debated on here a 1,000 time and I have never seen a link or and evidence of insurance companies setting bag limits.
> 
> As a matter of fact it is my understanding that the deer bag limits are not even set by DNR, rather it is established by our elected officials.  So if insurance companies were at a "table with DNR".... it is not to discuss bag limits.



They where at the table talken about where to put up deer crossing signs


----------



## HucK Finn

kmckinnie said:


> They where at the table talken about where to put up deer crossing signs




You put those at the deer farms..... you know where yall cross the road with em to get from one pasture to the other.   

Are you really a deer farmer.... I have my doubts.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

OleCountryBoy said:


> afture readin severl of you're writins, its purtty obviouse to me that if you hade payd a littel more attantion in grade skool youd be able to afforde one of them expansive leases them floruda boys are runnin.  Just quit your cryin already!  Go play wid som more snakes.



Hahah yeah I don't need your help finding a lease between hunting Ohio Illinois Kentucky and Georgia I have plenty to choose from..


----------



## kmckinnie

HucK Finn said:


> You put those at the deer farms..... you know where yall cross the road with em to get from one pasture to the other.
> 
> Are you really a deer farmer.... I have my doubts.



We have ours cross the roads at nite. They seem to like it better that  way. We let bucky get his rack back before we take a pic of him. Hes ok for a pet buck.


----------



## HucK Finn

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Hahah yeah I don't need your help finding a lease between hunting Ohio Illinois Kentucky and Georgia I have plenty to choose from..



ehhh.... Pay that no attention, not all of the FL crowd are as condescending when it comes to their weak attempts at humor. Like all things there is always a bad apple in every bunch.

  I am all for open market and capitalism, so I cant fault land owners for going with the highest bidder, even if they are from out of state. 

Furthermore please voice your opinion as you see fit, this is a Georgia board, directed at discussing hunting in Georgia....


----------



## gadawgfan706

as much as i hate to say it. but i am the same way as fl hunters buying a lease here. i am with four guys and we leased a fasrm in kansas this yr. we have a local guy who aint hunting, but we asked to help run cameras and and keep a present on the property along with farmers. and we aint allowing local to either......


----------



## OleCountryBoy

HucK Finn said:


> I hope so, I have seen this argument in the past, and not just from 15 year olds.
> 
> Other than just your word can you offer a link or any proof for that matter that insurance companies have any influence on bag limits.... Furthermore the bag limit is the same for residents as well as non residents, so that still does not answer the question as to how the prefer non residents over residents.
> 
> This has been debated on here a 1,000 time and I have never seen a link or and evidence of insurance companies setting bag limits.
> 
> As a matter of fact it is my understanding that the deer bag limits are not even set by DNR, rather it is established by our elected officials.  So if insurance companies were at a "table with DNR".... it is not to discuss bag limits.



http://www.drdeer.com/wisconsinrepo...0Final%20Report%20Revision%203%2012-23-08.pdf

Here's just one example on a Deer management JTF (Joint Task Force) for the State of Illinois...please note the task force members - Mr. Kevin Martin - Illinois Insurance Association (Lobbyist)  

This is just one example, you can assume every state with a huge deer population has insurance lobbyist with the same motivation.


----------



## kmckinnie

OleCountryBoy said:


> http://www.drdeer.com/wisconsinrepo...0Final%20Report%20Revision%203%2012-23-08.pdf
> 
> Here's just one example on a Deer management JTF (Joint Task Force) for the State of Illinois...please note the task force members - Mr. Kevin Martin - Illinois Insurance Association (Lobbyist)
> 
> This is just one example, you can assume every state with a huge deer population has insurance lobbyist with the same motivation.



Us fla hunters are tring to help on the out of control deer population. We just don't get the credit deservered. We need to UP the buck kills. Them horns punch holes in them cars when hit.


----------



## HucK Finn

OleCountryBoy said:


> http://www.drdeer.com/wisconsinrepo...0Final%20Report%20Revision%203%2012-23-08.pdf
> 
> Here's just one example on a Deer management JTF (Joint Task Force) for the State of Illinois...please note the task force members - Mr. Kevin Martin - Illinois Insurance Association (Lobbyist)
> 
> This is just one example, you can assume every state with a huge deer population has insurance lobbyist with the same motivation.



One example.... from Illinois..... and you know what they say about assuming.


----------



## OleCountryBoy

"Other than just your word can you offer a link or any proof for that matter that insurance companies have any influence on bag limits"

cmon man..wake up and smell the coffee, I gave you an example now you are asking me to further spell it out.


----------



## kmckinnie

I have pics that show I have a affect on deer harvest!!!


----------



## HucK Finn

OleCountryBoy said:


> "Other than just your word can you offer a link or any proof for that matter that insurance companies have any influence on bag limits"
> 
> cmon man..wake up and smell the coffee, I gave you an example now you are asking me to further spell it out.



Let me help you out..... As far as GA is concerned its a myth. Insurance companies have no bearing on bag limits.


----------



## HucK Finn

kmckinnie said:


> I have pics that show I have a affect on deer harvest!!!


----------



## 4HAND

kmckinnie said:


> I have pics that show I have a affect on deer harvest!!!




KM, you are having too much fun w/this...


----------



## Nicodemus

HucK Finn said:


> Let me help you out..... As far as GA is concerned its a myth. Insurance companies have no bearing on bag limits.





http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=570964&highlight=insurance+companies+deer


----------



## OleCountryBoy

Nicodemus said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=570964&highlight=insurance+companies+deer



Thanks Nic for ejumakatin ole' Huck!


----------



## DCHunter

How dare they! We need to get Obama involved. Lets pass some laws to prevent this so we can all have an equal opportunity.


----------



## Cole Henry

Triple the cost of license? Draw system? Lower bag limits? If you make it $900 for an out of state license i guarantee you that will hurt your tourism dollars during hunting season not improve it. With an out of state hunter already paying for gas, food, lodging, lease cost, and then throw a $900 license or tag cost on their all for one buck and 3 doe's you will most certainly see all your out of state hunters leave town with all their spending money that helps all the small town local economies. I go to Ohio every year and pay $150 for a license and tag and have a way better chance of shooting a giant. That will just send all the Florida hunters to the midwest. I welcome anybody down to Florida anytime to spend your money and enjoy our awesome beaches and fishing!


----------



## jimbo4116

Troy said:


> Some of you folks crack me up with the triple the fees/draw system argument. Its like you know each of us florida hunter's and we are all rich, greedy and unethical . I work my butt off just like you guys to pay my lease. Triple fees and I'll go back to florida public land. Then see what happens to the small town businesses (processors, stores, gas stations etc) that make their living from Oct-April and just break even the rest of the year.
> 
> Triple the fees and you may have your choice of leases for awhile, doesn't make sense when half your buddies go broke and the Ga. economy goes further into the crapper..
> 
> Careful what you ask for..



This is the one that cracks me up.  Small towns in Georgia were doing just fine before deer season was opened up.
Towns in South Georgia make their living off the farming and forestry and related industries not a few hunters.  Out of state hunters especially Florida hunters spend very little money locally.

Sure the local businesses appreciate what little they do get but they ain't closing if they don't get it. That said
the out of state hunters bring their campers, food and personal needs with them.

The only exception would be the processors. But then they are only in business because the out of state hunters can't skin and cut up a deer. But that is another story.

With that some of the finest hunters I know come from Florida.  Florida has no monopoly on ornery or unethical hunters.  So I agree that if you are willing to pay the price asked or offer more that is what America is about. Capitalism.  More power to you know matter where you are from. Then think about who is getting over on who.  Just don't over estimate your value or importance to the locals.  

And y'all come back, "ya hear".


----------



## turtlebug

jimbo4116 said:


> This is the one that cracks me up.  Small towns in Georgia were doing just fine before deer season was opened up.
> Towns in South Georgia make their living off the farming and forestry and related industries not a few hunters.  Out of state hunters especially Florida hunters spend very little money locally.
> 
> Sure the local businesses appreciate what little they do get but they ain't closing if they don't get it. That said
> the out of state hunters bring their campers, food and personal needs with them.
> 
> The only exception would be the processors. But then they are only in business because the out of state hunters can't skin and cut up a deer. But that is another story.
> 
> With that some of the finest hunters I know come from Florida.  Florida has no monopoly on ornery or unethical hunters.  So I agree that if you are willing to pay the price asked or offer more that is what America is about. Capitalism.  More power to you know matter where you are from. Then think about who is getting over on who.  Just don't over estimate your value or importance to the locals.
> 
> And y'all come back, "ya hear".




Best post so far.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave

Add deer corn with that poaching. Dave


----------



## Gadestroyer74

jimbo4116 said:


> This is the one that cracks me up.  Small towns in Georgia were doing just fine before deer season was opened up.
> Towns in South Georgia make their living off the farming and forestry and related industries not a few hunters.  Out of state hunters especially Florida hunters spend very little money locally.
> 
> Sure the local businesses appreciate what little they do get but they ain't closing if they don't get it. That said
> the out of state hunters bring their campers, food and personal needs with them.
> 
> The only exception would be the processors. But then they are only in business because the out of state hunters can't skin and cut up a deer. But that is another story.
> 
> With that some of the finest hunters I know come from Florida.  Florida has no monopoly on ornery or unethical hunters.  So I agree that if you are willing to pay the price asked or offer more that is what America is about. Capitalism.  More power to you know matter where you are from. Then think about who is getting over on who.  Just don't over estimate your value or importance to the locals.
> 
> And y'all come back, "ya hear".


very well said !


----------



## Jeep

We in Georgia need homeland security to patrol the state line,all the way around just hunt your own state.


----------



## Gadestroyer74




----------



## kmckinnie




----------



## BIGBADBRAD

I think you are just a little jealous about us florida boys sitting down here soaking up all this sunshine and pretty women all summer on the beach. Then come winter time we just roll into town and kill all the big deer  in your state.


----------



## Bishop

BIGBADBRAD said:


> I think you are just a little jealous about us florida boys sitting down here soaking up all this sunshine and pretty women all summer on the beach. Then come winter time we just roll into town and kill all the big deer  in your state.



Yeah, C'mon


----------



## Bishop

Yep, the best members are those who pay their dues and only show up opening weekend (if that) and leave the club to someone like…..   (Insert Name Here)

No No:


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hahaa Georgia peaches are much better and sweeter than oranges


----------



## Bishop

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Hahaa Georgia peaches are much better and sweeter than oranges



Well, he's gotch there......
                   By a long shot!!!!!!


----------



## BIGBADBRAD

the good thing about being in florida is you have the pick of the peaches during the summer or oranges all year.......


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That's what makes the sweet bulging peaches so sought after nice and round and curvy.. Yeah if you had them all year why should you want them ........


----------



## imkevdog

you guys aren't going to let this thread die are you?


----------



## Millcreekfarms

Personally i think we should all drop our leases for a year or two so maybe prices would come back down to a reasonable rate a good lease here cost 12-24 dollars an acre just ridiculous


----------



## The mtn man

Millcreekfarms said:


> Personally i think we should all drop our leases for a year or two so maybe prices would come back down to a reasonable rate a good lease here cost 12-24 dollars an acre just ridiculous



I hear you, good old fashion boycot! However as much arguing that goes on between different groups of hunters, ther'es no way we could all stick together on anything.Some would just be waiting in the shadows to grab up that lease they'v had there eye on for years.


----------



## swamp hunter

I'm a Florida boy that's never hunted in Georgia, Ever. Been scoutin a time or two there...But if'n I'm driving out of State to Hunt, I'm driving right thru Georgia.....


----------



## Millcreekfarms

Dont blame you i cant beleave people come to ga to start with its not what it use to be


----------



## T.P.

cklem said:


> I hear you, good old fashion boycot! However as much arguing that goes on between different groups of hunters, ther'es no way we could all stick together on anything.Some would just be waiting in the shadows to grab up that lease they'v had there eye on for years.



That's exactly what I'd do. I would offer them 60¢ on the dollar and laugh all the way to the processor.


----------



## Headsortails

While I see the point of some hunters who get to hunt their lease once or twice a year not wanting a local in the club that hunts the property everyday, I would never make a lease Florida or any state "only". Just set a travel distance or a bag limit and let it go. Also, having one local in a club gives the property more security. Exclusion by state cause hard feelings.


----------



## Headsortails

While I see the point of some hunters who get to hunt their lease once or twice a year not wanting a local in the club that hunts the property everyday, I would never make a lease Florida or any state "only". Just set a travel distance or a bag limit and let it go. Also, having one local in a club gives the property more security. Exclusion by state causes 
hard feelings.


----------



## Twiggbuster

swamp hunter said:


> I'm a Florida boy that's never hunted in Georgia, Ever. Been scoutin a time or two there...But if'n I'm driving out of State to Hunt, I'm driving right thru Georgia.....



Ga boy whose never hunted in FL- ever.
But if'n I,m driving to hunt some where else, I.m driving straight thru FL. Maybe end up in Cuba, But then again I'd still be in FL


----------



## pottydoc

That would be a pretty much true statement from WPB south...


----------



## joedublin

We've got half GA and half FL guys in our club...all friends...works great!


----------



## The mtn man

T.P. said:


> That's exactly what I'd do. I would offer them 60¢ on the dollar and laugh all the way to the processor.



I like your honesty, we both know 99% of folks would do the same.People complain that Ga. is not what it use to be, and their partly right, but it's still fun to go down, we all have to have somewhere to get away from home to hunt, Most of us just can't enjoy ourselves at home hunting, cause too many honey do's, Not many years ago, almost everyone I knew that lives in my area were part of a club in Ga. now theres only a handfull of us left, the rest go to Kentucky, or North Carolina's piedmont or coastal area,Tennessee is also becoming a hot spot for people here to go. Although those areas are cheaper and have better hunting, I still like Ga. because of the convienence. Really because of the long season.And the vast amounts of leasable land.


----------



## Mako22

I noticed today that the saltwater fishing forum is FULL of post by Georgia folks asking about where to fish in Florida or for a report at Florida fishing locations??? Can you say hypocrites???


----------



## OleCountryBoy

Woodsman69 said:


> I noticed today that the saltwater fishing forum is FULL of post by Georgia folks asking about where to fish in Florida or for a report at Florida fishing locations??? Can you say hypocrites???



Ain't that the truth...and have you ever seen a FL boy complain?  I haven't.


----------



## Unicoidawg

OleCountryBoy said:


> Ain't that the truth...and have you ever seen a FL boy complain?  I haven't.



 You don't know any of the move ins from Fla up here I see.........


----------



## grouper throat

I'll be the first to say they(Fl fishermen) might not complain on the forums alot but they do complain some. There's not many though and in a state where tourism pays the bills then people are mainly use to it. I hope all the Ga folks come and fish, scallop, etc.


----------



## kmckinnie

Come on down. The fishen is great. Let this rain clear-out.


----------



## pstrahin

Out of state hunters bring revenue to your state.  They pay their price for their lease and have the right to place their rules and regulations on their lease.


----------



## The mtn man

pstrahin said:


> Out of state hunters bring revenue to your state.  They pay their price for their lease and have the right to place their rules and regulations on their lease.



I would like to try WV.I hear you have some good hunting when you get out of the south west corner.


----------



## imkevdog

about six more weeks and we will be back


----------



## thericcardgrp

Gadestroyer74 said:


> easy way to solve this state of ga should jack up out of state license like illinois and have similar rules. or have a draw system and limit the amount of tags issues each year and to certain areas with stiff fees.. our state our rules right ??



They have already done this. It cost me 295 $ per year to hunt in Ga., non resident license fees . Plus 295 $ for my 20 year old son. That does not include what I spend supporting the local economy  and lease fees. Just love Ga. From Florida and want to one day retire to your great State.


----------



## pstrahin

cklem said:


> I would like to try WV.I hear you have some good hunting when you get out of the south west corner.




If you are serious, I would be glad to help you out.  We have some private land that we hunt be we also hunt on National Forest.  Google Elkins WV, that is where we live.  The body of the deer are good size here, but there are a lot of brown and down hunters in this area so in order to get a decent buck, you hunt way of the beaten path.  The non-resident license is $134.00


----------



## The mtn man

pstrahin said:


> If you are serious, I would be glad to help you out.  We have some private land that we hunt be we also hunt on National Forest.  Google Elkins WV, that is where we live.  The body of the deer are good size here, but there are a lot of brown and down hunters in this area so in order to get a decent buck, you hunt way of the beaten path.  The non-resident license is $134.00



I have some friends, that hunted there on public land for years, they really enjoyed it, they shots some nice bucks too, They tell me it's almost exactly like hunting where I live, just more deer, I appreciate the advice and offer, If ga hunting license keep going up, and when my kids get out from under my roof, I will be trying new places like WV like I use to rather than leasing in one spot.I can tell you there is some good deer hunting in the New England states also, only problem, is distance, have to plan trips a week at a time.Also have to have buddies that won't back out the last min.


----------

